# PSE customer service - OUTSTANDING!



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

my affinity for compound bows started when i first watched Rambo-The Mission.i had to have 1!
my dad agreed to buy a bow for me in 1990,probably June [i remember being on holiday,i was in Std 9],so we went to King's Sports in West st [remember the store then?]
the salesman handed me a bow,which i could not draw.he then suggested i join the Archery club [Kings Park] and practice a bit before i settle on a bow.
i did and shot the club recurves [with my own arrows,as even then i had a long draw length,but not as long as KK20] until Dec '91 when my dad bought a Compound [PSE Polaris Express] from Barry's [still miss Barry's Blades].
i shot that bow off and on,at the club and at home [into various home made butts] all these years.
i went on my 1st hunting trip [last June] with that bow.

i did think of upgrading but did like the "modern" compounds.i started using a mechanical release last August [shot the bow at 80# with fingers until then] and could group well at 37 mts [max distance i have at home].
then at the end of April/beginning of May this year i noticed that i just could not group with the PSE.i tried whatever i could to tighten the groups to no avail.
then i noticed cracks at the "forks" on both limbs.i would have liked to have shot my 1st animal with this bow.

i contacted PSE [with the help of a PSE rep on Archery talk] as my dad had bought PSE's Warranty Plus back then,and Barry was not in Durban.
i was offered a 50% discount on an equivalent bow but as i wanted an 80# bow the discount was reduced slightly.i settled on the Omen.the PSE Intl sales manager handled my claim and directed me to Michel Casanova of PSE SA.
both these guys are top notch.Michel is a hell of a guy,he really helped me out. 
i have never experienced customer service like this,especially on a bow that is almost 20 years old.

i have not shot the Omen yet,as i'm still adding the accessories.
i think PSE deserves the reputation they have.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Glad your experience was top notch. PSE reps are some of the best in the business in my opinion. Enjoy your Omen , that bow is amazing


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

harm_hunter said:


> my affinity for compound bows started when i first watched Rambo-The Mission.i had to have 1!
> my dad agreed to buy a bow for me in 1990,probably June [i remember being on holiday,i was in Std 9],so we went to King's Sports in West st [remember the store then?]
> the salesman handed me a bow,which i could not draw.he then suggested i join the Archery club [Kings Park] and practice a bit before i settle on a bow.
> i did and shot the club recurves [with my own arrows,as even then i had a long draw length,but not as long as KK20] until Dec '91 when my dad bought a Compound [PSE Polaris Express] from Barry's [still miss Barry's Blades].
> ...


Hi harm hunter,

I was reading your story and it is similar to my own in that I also as a small boy saw archery equipment for the first time at Kings Sports in West Street. I went through a similar journey to you and as a 39 year old I feel saddened that there was such a lack of accessibility to archery equipment and the accompaning knowledge required to get started properly, I am almost certain to have been a lot further along in my archery competition journey than I possibly am.

Anyway, to cut a long story short...

We now own an archery pro shop in the Hilton (BLack Hawk Archery), just outside Pietermaritzburg. Should you come past this way Id be delighted to ponder the interacacies of the Omen with you over a hot cup of coffee. This bow is everything and more they say it is..."One Deadly, speed machine".

Please phone us beforehand though.....either Claire, Lindy or Cheryl will give you directions to our spot. I am often on the range giving lessons for our sister company (Archery Inc). you can get hold of us on 033-3431442. 

Regards
Lloyd aka Spatan :cocktail:

Ps You are going to love this bow


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the invite Lloyd.
small world.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Harm hunter,

How is taming the beast(Omen)going?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

funny thing......i also got into archery because of John Rambo!!!!!!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I saw a few PSE's up at ABO Nationals, all great looking bows, pity about their pricing in South Africa


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

pse cs is top notch.


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

I still have my Mach 6 I got 15 years ago ha ha its half my age.. I don't shoot it anymore.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

We have a PSE Mach 6 80# hanging up in stock...I client bought it in for its yearly service and strings then fell in love with the New Browning Illusion...If you take care of your bow and keep it well maintaned it will serve you well for years and years... technology has definatly had a favourable impact on archery in the recent years.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

hi Lloyd
sorry,havn't looked in here in a while.
i finally got the Omen kitted out a few weeks back and man i'm loving it,it sure is a beast. in another few weeks i'll be turning up the juice.or i'd like to anyway.as it is,at 75#, with the heavy arrows [650 gr iirc] i'm getting near penetrations on the butt.
the Omen really is an accurate,powerful bow.i just started shooting at 38 mts [the max distance i get at home] this afternoon,and although it's a bit difficult to group tight at that range [for me at this point],the average group is around 3 inches.awesome bow.


----------

